# Madrid



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Madrid*


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Madrid como siempre encantadores. Buenas fotografias dlHC84 felicitaciones.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Se ve distinta Madrid en invierno q en verano, mas bonita.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Es el paseo del Prado?


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Ekeko said:


> Es el paseo del Prado?


La penúltima foto es del Ayuntamiento d Madrid, también le dicen Palacio d las Comunicaciones o algo asi, el cual esta en el Paseo del Prado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que belleza.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hermosas fotos, Juancarlitos, en serio Madrid se ve muy bien en tus fotos. Y sí, se nota que hace un solazo. :Ñ


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

"Madrid me gusta,,, madrid me mata .. madrid.." Bestiales las fotos de primavera-verano... aunque hubiese sido bueno una leyenda debajo de cada fotos para saber de que lugar se trata.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

alvarobendezu said:


> Se ve distinta Madrid en invierno q en verano, mas bonita.


En invierno tambien es muy bella, la nieve le da un aspecto interesante a la ciudad.


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

AQPCITY said:


> "Madrid me gusta,,, madrid me mata .. madrid.." Bestiales las fotos de primavera-verano... aunque hubiese sido bueno una leyenda debajo de cada fotos para saber de que lugar se trata.


NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO LAS FOTOS NO SON BUENAS SON POCO REPRESENTATIVAS DE MADRID, MADRID ES MUCHISIMO MAS QUE ESAS POCAS FOTOS DE PARQUES Y EDIFICIOS ANTIGUOS NADA DEL MADRID METROPOLI Y MODERNA


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

"Pues vale", pero más emblemático que la Puerta de Alcalá, ni la Puerta del Sol....
Hubiera entendido que pidas fotos de Cibeles, pero del "Madrid moderno"? no pues.... Azca y Madrid Arena?! xD


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

dlHC84 said:


> "Pues vale", pero más emblemático que la Puerta de Alcalá, ni la Puerta del Sol....
> Hubiera entendido que pidas fotos de Cibeles, pero del "Madrid moderno"? no pues.... Azca y Madrid Arena?! xD


 LO MAS REPRESENTATIVO ...ESO ES RELATIVO. LAS FOTOS QUE MUESTRAS SON DEL VIEJO MADRID NO REPRESENTAN LA TOTALIDAD DE MADRID ....LA GENTE QUIERE TENER 1 VISION DEL TOTAL ES COMO SI PUSIESES FOTOS DE LIMA UNICAMENTE DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS, PLAZA SAN MARTIN Y ALGUNAS CASONAS DEL CENTRO ...QUE ABURRIDO!! LIMA NO ES SOLO ESO .VERDAD!! SOLO SON FOTOS DE 4 CALLES A LA REDONDA DE LA PARTE ANTIGUA DE MADRID. ES SOLO EL 1% DE MADRID...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Plop :lol:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

buenas fotos Madrid es una ciudad muy bonita


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Bueno, es dificil representar una ciudad completamente en fotos, y menos tratandose de Madrid! No quiero ser abogado del diablo, pero creo que en ningun momento el autor del post dijo que las fotos eran "representativas" o que era "lo unico que habia" en Madrid.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Preciosa ciudad*

Realmente espectaculares las fotos !!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Puerta del Sol está en obras :s :S









y... para los que quieren tener una visión general tienen Lonely Planet-Madrid....


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Las próximas fotos serán del Paseo del Prado/Recoletos (Museo del Prado, Thyssen, Reina Sofia) 
Sin duda lo más bonito de Madrid es el CH, divido entre Madrid de los Autrias y Madrid de los Borbones, yo he colgado las fotos de forma aleatoria. La parte moderna de Madrid también es súper interesante, pero secundario a título personal.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

GRANDE MADRID!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Por las fotos que pones, Madrid se ve una ciudad limpia y ordenada, me encanta el cuidado que tienen con los jardines y parques. He visto tus fotos de Madrid en invierno, también se ve bonito. Cuando una ciudad está bien cuidada, por más diferente que la haga lucir el clima, se verá bien.


----------

